# Tragic loss...



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I horrible, tragic accident that I really don't want to talk about as of yet, lead to the loss of my beloved Oddball, father of Koosh, mate to Luna. 

This is him, watching Koosh have a bath...










It just happened this morning and I am still kind of in shock, and don't want to go into details. THe situation has already been rectified to ensure that what happened to Oddball couldn't possibly happen again. 

Luna is still eating and drinking and acting normally, though she's abandoned her nest box and plastic egg that her and Oddball had been tending to. They were so attached to one another and have been together for over a year.

Will Luna get over the loss of Oddball and find another mate? There is at least one gauranteed male in the aviary and I think two of the YB's are males as well...

Thanks


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Insomniac,

So sorry to read of the loss of Oddball. My condolences. And to Luna and Koosh.

Larry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Insomniac said:


> I horrible, tragic accident that I really don't want to talk about as of yet, lead to the loss of my beloved Oddball, father of Koosh, mate to Luna.
> 
> This is him, watching Koosh have a bath...
> 
> ...


From what I have read even though pigeons mate for life if one dies they will find another mate.
They just have to find one they like.
If she doesnt like the males you currently have dont worry.. she will find someone she likes.
Just keep introducing her to males


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, Larry...I am devastated...him and Luna, although I shouldn't admit it, were my favorites...such a good match for one another, totally full of themselves, they ruled the loft together...Luna hasn't really interacted with any of the other males because Oddball kept them all away from her. I'm going to really miss him and I feel awful about his death.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear of Oddball's passing... I remember seeing pictures of him before - a beautiful bird. {{{hugs}}} to you and extra scritches to Luna and Koosh.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Reti


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Me too...also...whatever happened, don't blame yourself in any way. You clearly have given your pals a wonderful, loving life.

BTW...yes...pigeons will get over their losses...and find mates in a relatively short time.....

I send my strongest spirits and vibes out to you and Oddball and Koosh. For sure, Odball's in a good place now and is at peace.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry! Oddball was such a special guy, I know. Whatever happened, please don't beat yourself up; we've ALL made mistakes, and a lot of them come from overlooking something that you never would think of. Luna will mourn for a few days most likely and then be open to a new mate. Sometimes it takes longer, depending on the pigeons. And don't feel bad for admitting their your favorites, I think we all have favorites (I know I do ). I hope you and Luna feel better, and again I'm really sorry about Oddball.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Oddball. What a georgeous bird. I know you must be totally devistated and that both you and Koosh will miss him terribly. Hopefully Koosh will find another mate soon.

Rest in peace beautiful Oddball.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I m so sorry for your loss.......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! What very sad times here on Pigeon-Talk. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Oddball.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

So sorry that Oddball died mate


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Oddball was beautiful and certainly looks full of character. The loss of any well loved pigeon, whatever the cause, is devastating.

Many of us have had pigeons die in accidents which with hindsight we see as preventable. I have been through that myself and will never forget the despair that I felt and still have those "if only I had..." days. But we can't anticipate everything that could possibly happen, all we can do is what you have done and correct the hazard.

Luna will find another mate because procreation is a pigeon's main objective in life. Hens can be fickle. We had two hens that had been happily mated with two cocks for a few years. But when two other cocks were widowed the hens left their established partners to take up with the widowers.

Take care of yourself.

Cynthia


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so sorry about your beloved bird.....if you can, when you feel you can, maybe you could share how you rectified the situation as to help others learn and save their birds before it is too late....


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you at this tragic time.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

am so sorry to hear of the death of such a unique and loved bird....but when you can, please let us know what happened, especially newbies know if it was something that might happen to our birds, to prevent more tragedy.
hug!
Jen


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.May your beloved Oddball find the Purest Land of Birds and stay safe and loved for eternity.....
OM MANI PADME HUM

With my thoughts and feelings

Maria


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

*Owner of a broken heart*

Im so sorry for you loss.  I too have been in the same boat. 

I just wanted to say (although im not sure if it would be different from pigeons) that when my albino ringneck dove Gracey (he's a boy...i thought he was a girl when i got him) was killed, his mate Lilly mourned pretty bad. I mean, i don't think its normal for birds to go off their food (and no she wasn't sick)...anyway, i finaly got her eating again but she was still all quiet...wouldn't coo, just sat there. You could tell by the look on her face she was upset. Usually when a dove loses their mate, as the pigeons do, they too find another. Gracey's death was in April (this year)...it is now nearly December and Lilly hasn't changed. I think in her own little mind, she is still in mourning...she now has no intrest in males anymore. She's layed but refuses to nest. I'm starting to think she wants to stay a widow. She's in with another male but has no intrest in him, just lets him coo to her (not impressed by him) and mount her when ever he likes. I seriously don't know whats gotten into her...so im wondering...has anyone else had a bird who behaves like Lilly?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear of your tragic loss of Oddball, and hope that Luna will be willing to choose another mate soon. She's lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Sad.
How did he die?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Like Cynthia said, we have all had this happen. I know I have but all we can do is correct the problem like you did. He was a beautiful little guy.


You may want to write about Oddball in the "Hall of Love" forum as a remembrance to him.


----------

